# nvidia AGP card recommendations for xorg 7.4



## k2msmith (Apr 14, 2009)

Sadly it looks like my trusty FX 5200 AGP 128MB card is no longer supported under Xorg 7.4.1 using any of the nvidia drivers. 

Someone tell me if I'm wrong, but ::

1) the version 180 driver doesn't support this card
2) the version 173 driver requires a version < 3.0 ABI which Xorg 7.4 has 5.0 and -ignoreABI doesn't work.
3) the other legacy drivers have unresolved references to variables/routines in Xorg.

Does anyone have any tested recommendations for a more updated AGP card that will work with the new (version 180.x.x nvidia driver ?  I know everything is now PCI-express, but I'd like to keep my P4 system out of the landfill - it still is a great BSD system !

Thanks


----------



## DrJ (Apr 14, 2009)

k2msmith said:
			
		

> Sadly it looks like my trusty FX 5200 AGP 128MB card is no longer supported under Xorg 7.4.1 using any of the nvidia drivers.
> 
> 2) the version 173 driver requires a version < 3.0 ABI which Xorg 7.4 has 5.0 and -ignoreABI doesn't work.



The newest 173 driver should work for you.  I use it with a Quadro FX1000, which is the same era as your 5200.  Works fine with xorg 7.4.1 (updated earlier today).


----------



## k2msmith (Apr 14, 2009)

I tried all of the drivers in my updated ports directory.  For version 173,  /var/log/xorg.log indicated ABI version error as mentioned in (2) above and the server failed and quit. I could email exact message when I'm at that machine.  Did you not get the same message with Xorg 7.4.1 using that driver ?   What is the exact version of the driver you are using ? thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2009)

My NX7600GT AGP works with the latest nvidia driver.


----------



## DrJ (Apr 14, 2009)

k2msmith said:
			
		

> I tried all of the drivers in my updated ports directory.  For version 173,  /var/log/xorg.log indicated ABI version error as mentioned in (2) above and the server failed and quit. I could email exact message when I'm at that machine.  Did you not get the same message with Xorg 7.4.1 using that driver ?   What is the exact version of the driver you are using ? thanks.



Yes and no.  I updated on Saturday -- it had been about two months -- and part of that was the xorg upgrade.  I updated nvidia-driver, and when I tried it, I got the same message as you.  So I reverted to "nv" while I figured out what was going on.

Yesterday, the nvidia driver was updated.  That one works fine.

So update your ports, and update the 173 driver.  If that fails, you might try to update xorg too.  FWIW, I have version

nvidia-driver-173.14.18

Also, the Quadro I use is like an FX5700, so it should have the same driver requirements as your 5200.


----------



## k2msmith (Apr 14, 2009)

I just updated my ports and it looks like nvidia-driver-173 is the only things that changed since I updated last on saturday .  Maybe the maintainer is reading my post.

I just tried the 173.x.18 driver and that seems to fix it.

Thanks !

Btw, a new artifact - text rendering in firefox (like on this website for example) -is surprisingly not as good as "nv" - do you see the same problem ?  I am missing some fonts like freetype, so I was going to install that next.


----------



## DrJ (Apr 14, 2009)

k2msmith said:
			
		

> Btw, a new artifact - text rendering in firefox (like on this website for example) -is surprisingly not as good as "nv" - do you see the same problem ?  I am missing some fonts like freetype, so I was going to install that next.



No, I don't.  Install webfonts first.


----------



## k2msmith (Apr 14, 2009)

Maybe I should post this someplace else, but as long as we're on this thread -  with the new driver (or maybe it is new Xorg), it breaks mesa OpenGL build. Can't build mesa-demos for openGL

```
cc -I../../include -D_THREAD_SAFE -I/usr/local/include   -I/usr/local/include -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wall -Wmissing-prototypes -std=c99 -ffast-math -fno-strict-aliasing  -fPIC  -DUSE_X86_ASM -DUSE_MMX_ASM -DUSE_3DNOW_ASM -DUSE_SSE_ASM -DHAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -DUSE_XCB -DPTHREADS -DUSE_EXTERNAL_DXTN_LIB=1 -DIN_DRI_DRIVER -DHAVE_ALIAS -DGLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -DGLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -L/usr/local/lib glthreads.c -L../../lib -lGL  -lm -o glthreads
/usr/bin/ld: warning: libm.so.3, needed by /usr/local/lib/libGL.so, may conflict with libm.so.5
/var/tmp//ccDV8gbI.o(.text+0xb02): In function `main':
: undefined reference to `pthread_create'
gmake[2]: *** [glthreads] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/Mesa-7.4/progs/xdemos'
gmake[1]: *** [subdirs] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos/work/Mesa-7.4/progs'
gmake: *** [default] Error 1
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## k2msmith (Apr 14, 2009)

it's actually just one xdemo program glthreads that is broken - all the others seem to build OK - but the overall make install fails.


----------



## DrJ (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a quirk of the various OpenGL libraries.  Mesa-demos assumes you have software DRI installed, and nvidia-driver overwrites some of them to support their driver.  That causes problems.

So when you update xorg, it overwrites the nvidia stuff.  At this point you should install or update anything that needs DRI (like the mesa-demos).  Once that is done, you install the nvidia driver.

You do get used to it.


----------



## Hivlaher (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello there,

I just did a make deinstall reinstall clean on
/usr/ports/graphics/libGL
then did make deinstall reinstall on
/usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos
and it worked.
After that I did make deinstall reinstall clean on
/usr/ports/x11/nvidia-driver
and everything works just fine 
By the way if you try after the nvidia-driver installation to go for /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos they will get the error you mentioned

Fotis


----------



## DrJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Hivlaher said:
			
		

> By the way if you try after the nvidia-driver installation to go for /usr/ports/graphics/mesa-demos they will get the error you mentioned.



  Ask me how I know...


----------

